# Salvia Trip



## JtWo (Jun 8, 2007)

Never again!!! me and about 8 of my friends split the cost of 20 strength and it made me never wanna do drugs again. I'm a shroom head and this was more extreme than I thought. I had the typical psychedelic trip with a bunch of colors and the colors would pulsate like it would give you a seizure...I had a white elephant chasing me(who ended up being my friend trying to help me) a bunch of colors trying to swallow me,a whole bunch of colors flying every where, I yelled at a color for getting out of place in a color spectrum(who was also one of my friends) it was so horrible that I PULLED myself out of the trip. after I pulled myself out the trip I ran out the car and tried running away from the trip because I couldn't figure out what was real and what wasn't. LOL but my other friend who was a sitter stopped me then started fucking with me. He did some trippy ass shit with his hands which made me wanna stab him, then the trip came back, and i pulled myself out again. After that I had a body high that I didn't like(and I'm a pot head too). I thought I was crying most of the time because I hated the whole feeling, but my friends said I was laughing the whole time...so obviously I didn't have control over my emotions either. BTW I took two hits because I killed the rest of my friends cherry and my buddy packed me a new one.

Recap. I smoked salvia. had a CRAZY ass trip. Made me never wanna do drugs again and made me rethink my life. then went to burger king to get a double stacker meal.

Sorry for all the run ons. LOL.


----------



## way4too2high0 (Jun 8, 2007)

lol, one of my friends did it while rollin..he said he would close his eyes and felt like he was falling so he would open them up really quick..and all of a sudden he would be somewhere else in the room. i dont think its that bad but i guess it depends the strength you get


----------



## MrBaker (Jun 9, 2007)

Well that does sound very intense. After I did salvia for the 2nd time, and I had a nuts trip, I thought "shit I don't wanna do this anymore and I can't give this to my friends...they'll freak out."

Yeah well, 1/2 hour later I calmed down and realized it was just too intense for me and passed it along. You did the 20x like I did, and yeah its pretty ridiculous. 

I know what you mean about rethinking you life, and how you involve rec drugs in it. One time, my friend did waaay too many shrooms and thought he was dead, then tried to make out with me (I am a straight male, and I thought he was too.) 

If you can't control yourself when you're messed up, you probably should quit getting messed up, on no matter what it is. Know your own limit and always be in control. Thats my best advice.


----------



## uhthomas (Jun 10, 2007)

salvia is NUTS!!!


----------



## o0Loiter0o (Jun 11, 2007)

Salvia is a strange drug. I did it for the first time for someone that had already done it and enjoyed it but when he smoked it with me, he hated it. I've done it twice and loved it. Reactions seems to be pretty inconsistent. The only thing that I've been able to really pin down about the drug is that two big hits is what it takes to get you high, that nothing less than that will work, and that it generally won't have quite as instense an effect for at least a few hours thereafter.

Recap: Definitely some shit to be careful with. Can't believe that this is legal and that that SWEET MARY JANE ISN'T!


----------



## paul-mc (Jun 12, 2007)

what is salvia? is it a blotter? i have never heard of this before. i have had trips twice now and enjoyed them.


----------



## Reprogammed (Jun 16, 2007)

Honestly a lot of people I've encountered think salvia trips is all hyped up B.S., but I've done shrooms and acid and ecstacy and mixed and matched all three and nothing can match that intensity.

The only thing that's ever come close was when I took almost 3000mg of DXM and passed out when the room started changing colors and pounding in rhythm with my heart.
It was stretched out and crazy, but at least dandelions didn't wrap me up in a big vine (courtesy 40x Salvia).


----------



## crickitmd (Jun 16, 2007)

first time i smoke salvia. i killed 2 bowls with the quickness then i layed down on my bed. i looked up at the walls and the walls looked like rivers flowing down. then i heard some people outside talking and for some reason i thought i was in a movie. i got up and went to the frig and as im standing there the only thing going thru my mind was 'damn im fuckin trippin'

i was thinking about growing some salvia but they dont really produce seeds and when they do they dont germ


----------



## wvguy (Jun 16, 2007)

salvia can be chewed when dried or wet, you can order cutting from hawaii on ebay. bout 40 bucks a pop. if you chew it wet it comes on eslower last longer and finishes slower one time my friend smoked too much and he was doing all kinds of wild shit diving around the living room and shit i smoked some the same time and treid to calm him down but i couldnt stop talking to the dog. cause the dog was talking back. its the most intense trip ive experienced in my life


----------



## JtWo (Jun 18, 2007)

DAMN IT OK NO MORE SALVIA EVER!!!!

This is so not a rec drug. I was sitting for 3 of my friends for thier first smokes.

Girl number 1- she thought she was an orange so she tried peeling her skin off so she could eat herself. ended up putting a belt around her and she thought she was on a roller coaster car.

Girl number 2 - she got in a fight with a tree because it called her fat. I found it kinda funny cause she was punching my uncles banana tree

Gay Guy(not really, but it was gay) - I wasn't watching him because I was watching girl number 2 beat up the tree, but when I turned around he was naked because he said his clothes were made of lego's.

I've shrooms and drop ex many times, I still can't say it's up to par with salvias trip.


----------



## lonehippie (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm A 55yr Old Hippie From The 60's Used To Doing Lsd-25. I've Tried Salvia Several Times And Had A Great Trip From It; Just Not As Intense As Acid. U Have To Relax When U Smoke It. Lonehippie


----------



## 420ISforme (Jun 23, 2008)

Salvia- hell yeah! I'm from Utah and Utah sucks ass, but somehow, Salvia D is still legal here. So me and a couple friends roll over to a smoke shop and buy some 15x shit (which is pretty strong.) We loaded it into a bong and my friend went first while we played sitter. He took one big hit, then looked like he was down syndrome. He kept laughing weird and it was kinda freakin me out. The trip lasted only 3 or 4 mins but my friend said he didn't know if he would ever do it again.

So it's my turn and I was nervous but just wanted to try it. My friends lit the bowl and I smoked the whole bowl in one hit. As I exhale, I try to talk but every part of my body gets so heavy that all I can do is sit there. Then the room spins and I'm in my trip.

The trip starts out like my evening did, going to my friend's house and then getting ready to leave to go to a museum. I'm getting ready to go when all of a sudden, the room starts to change into fondant (really smooth stuff that they lay out on fancy cakes.) The colors are pink, yellow, and white and it's so bright. Then, the room starts dripping globs of fondant and everything is turning to fondant. I'm getting nervous, so I tell my friend that we need to go and she says "This is it. There is no more. It's over." I protest and tell her we need to go, but she insists that there is no more and that everything is over.

I start freaking out because everything is disappearing and I really honestly believe that the world is ending at that moment. I feel my legs start to disappear, so I struggle to get away from that end of the room. I keep thinking "why did I go to work today?... why did I do all these ridiculous things just for the world to end today?" I keep saying "no...stop...what about my life?" and I see my other friend start to roll up the room and behind it is noting-just a black void. I beg him to stop, but he just looks at me and says "I'm sorry....so sorry!"

I keep telling myself that this is just a dream and that it isn't real, but every time I say that, my other friend keeps reassuring me that there is nothing more and that it is over but I don't believe her. I say out loud "I'm coming out of it" but nothing happens. I'm still trapped inside a dying world. I say it again and as I finish saying it, I'm out of the trip.

I was so terrified. It was probably the scarriest experience of my life because I really thought that the world was ending. After I analyzed it and thought about everything, I was glad I did it and I've actually ordered more online. I'm only getting 10x this time, so hopefully I will just have a weird experience and not another scary one. I'll let you know, though.

If you haven't done salvia and are thinking about doing it, I still really recommend it. It was so cool to have my subconsious mind completely take over. My trip probably only lasted about 2 or 3 minutes but I fell like I have a deeper insight to life and reality. I smoke pot regularly and plan on doing shrooms and acid in the near future. 

End conclusion: Salvia will fuck you up so be prepared to go beyond anything you have ever done!!!


----------



## IGTHY (Jun 23, 2008)

Someone else way earlier was asking about what legal herbs work and i told them that the Salvia is supposed to have them on one! and you are the proof. KEEP SMOKE ALIVE!!


----------



## kreziwill (Sep 13, 2008)

I can honestly say that salvia works well, a little too well. What most people don't understand is that when you are on Salvia, you forget that you took something and you think the world is truley like what you see. It's not like you get drunk and say "damn I drank too much", you actually think that the world is melting, changing colors, stuff like that. I've had full blown conversations for what seems like many minutes, then when I review the film (Film my trips), it's like 10 seconds of nonsense.

http://SalviaTrip.com is having a great sale right now.


----------



## greendevil (Apr 16, 2009)

Well there's your first problem you were doing 20 x Salvia you have to work your way up with salvia D regardless of what drug you may have done in the past. 20x salvia it generally not a social smoking blend it's reseved for people who want to see walls melt and see there own sweat turn into acid melting there skin away ect ect ect.


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2009)

Dudes, you need to lay off the salvia, and use DMT... Salvia is not to be played with by the inexperienced.... it can realy be cruel.


----------



## growwwww (Apr 19, 2009)

ANC said:


> Dudes, you need to lay off the salvia, and use DMT... Salvia is not to be played with by the inexperienced.... it can realy be cruel.


I would fucking love to. Ive done salvia a few times not my think pretty tense not so flowy. Ive seen your extraction thingy is it dangerous?? i saw it ages ago.


----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2009)

jeeese, no, I wouldn't say so...
Its realy easy and you could haveyour first smokeables drying in under 3 hours... 
Just order 100g of MHRB somewhere (try to get it in bark and grind it yourself), only other thing you need is ronsonol, or similar lighter fluid (naphta) that says petroleum distilate, and a bit of lye that is normally used for cleaning drains... they are not ingredients, they are only used to liberate the spice from the bark...

You can wash tyour endproduct down as many times as you want to clean it up furter and remove whatever fraction of a percentage of the stuff clinging to your xtals... personaly I like it yellow, white trips are too high frequency on their own.

Compared to salvia it is a hoot....! 

All other actives are toys compared to DMT, DMT is a toy compared to salvia, or at least it has a playpen area for those not ready to go through the door to hyperspace and -time.

I still remember my first D trip, took me realy long to figure out what it was...
It was an amazing palace type place, or somewhere fit for a god, very high walls, and all covered in neon pastel blue trapezoids (squished square), it was like I was floating on a lielow or some slow moving soft conveyor belt, every few minutes (it literaly felt like minutes between breaths), when I breathed it would change the direction I was floating in, to the right, was a very pleasant feeling... I eventualy made it through to the room next to the first one I found myself in, it too was "painted" in trapezoids, just more golds, yellows and oranges, all the time I got the impression, I am somewhere that is normally busy, but everyone was hiding, almost asif not to scare a puppy or baby, i.e. it was done for my benefit, was within what I was ready for. The smell of the place reminded me of a childhood friend's mom's kitchen, she baked cookies for the bakery... the smell was awesome.

I eventualy found myself infront of what I afterwards realised was a door, with lots of celtic paterns in "wrought iron" on it, except it was made of whatever evertything there is made of... Imagine a world made of chiffon, then I became aware of the DMT taste in my mouth and realised that I must be comming down soon then, as I was not realy focused on my body, while in awe... I went back to the level of neon lines, in alex grey style... probably the prettiest thing youve seen...







I new when it was time to open my eyes. My wife was sitting there in silence observing me, a cat came running to rub itself on me, and I was just lieing there spazed out by the beauty of a large portrait on the wall, I have always found dull. I got up and was fulled by the most positive energy I have felt in a long time... proceeded to clean the house with a smile...


----------



## cool14001 (May 4, 2009)

If you have never tried salvia, I think this may help shape your thoughts on it. Two trips from a fairly new user to psychedelics. Background: smoke weed daily, done shrooms a few times with enjoyable trips, but nothing highly visual.

The first time i tried salvia I was smoking 20x off a regular bowl and loaded a few hits. Felt nothing. did this a few times, nothing. Next day I took two hits off regular bowl and butane ligher. My roomate was watching van wilder and tara ried started talking to me. It was hot. I wasn't expecting it to work, so I wasn't sure what was going on. Honestly i didn't know i was high. Then my roomate and his girl started laughing and I hated it. I wanted to get away from it but could only crawl and repeat "no, wait no stop, wait no" I had no idea how long i was out. I was told it was 10 seconds, haha.

A week later my friend brought his bong by and we had a butane lighter. I took one hit of the same stuff. I have never been so close to another universe. I had a feeling like i had been sent into another body. It was a twisted and kinda dark universe, but I believe that if I give it another try it could have the potential for entering a beautiful place. 

After my trip, I learned alot. First off, this is an herb that should be used with responsibly and highly respected. I will be going down to the leaf material and 5x to train my mind and spirit. It made me see my spirit/soul in a more tangible way than ever before. For beginners with access to butane lighter and bong, I'd recommend starting out with quality leaf material or 5x and work your way up. I also think that the atmosphere you are in (room setting and noises) reflects into your trip. Make sure people around you (I wouldn't recommend more than 2 people in there) are people you can trust to not make to many strange sounds or strange anything. Even laughing was unenjoyable for me as it made me feel like i was being pulled between the two universes and I couldn't fully enjoy it.

Hope this helps someone. And sorry about the length, I'm procrastinating and my ADD medicine has yet again made me write a short story.


----------



## monstrgonja (May 4, 2009)

i smokes that shit around 2002 my homie got that shit off of the internet it was some potent shit i did trip but i would rather smoke weed. one trip i remember was the wall was trying to suck me in and it was crazy


----------



## Grunge (May 4, 2009)

2 summers ago I was on a balcony with friends during spring break. I had bought some 80x salvia to try on vacation, having never researched it's effects (lolz). I took 3 over abundant gravity bong hits, smoked 3 *fat* blunts, and then I broke out the salvia... I packed a half a *FAT* bowl with weed and the other half I filled with the full thing of salvia. My friend and I passed it back and forth 3 times and by the third I was completely gone. I had a crowd of people sitting in a smoking circle saying my name and I couldn't respond. I could move and everything I saw was in panoramic view, snapshots, 2 frames a second at best. Things just got crazier feeling from there, watching Pan's Labyrinth for the first time during that was fun though. *Overall* it was a really incredible experience, you just need to remember to chill out and be calm during something like that and you'll have a great time. : D


----------



## TheHighClub (May 4, 2009)

man all i smoked was 10x and i tripped for about 60 seconds not fun at all I remember talking and it was like i could feel the words i was speaking totally unexplainable experience and then just like that it was over I had alot of bad trips on boomers too soo it really depends on the person


----------



## CaptnJack (May 4, 2009)

Ive done 60x and 80x which is SICK compared to 20, and it wasn't mind blowing, i mean it was a badass trip, just not elephants and shit like that either


----------



## monstrgonja (May 5, 2009)

i had the 20x extract i was trippin only for about 5 minutes but it was intense


----------



## Newbie32 (May 5, 2009)

can someone get a grow tutorial on here, i watched on television that it does not need special lighting or as much care as growing marijuana does? I'd be interested on learning how to!


----------



## UNTbowls (May 5, 2009)

I did 40x salvia, and honestly if you're smart and pick a appropriate setting you will have a nice trip. it sounds a bit gay, but i sat on my couch and put on some progressive jazz and just relaxed. i loved it, it was an out of body experience.


----------



## CaptnJack (May 6, 2009)

Newbie32 said:


> can someone get a grow tutorial on here, i watched on television that it does not need special lighting or as much care as growing marijuana does? I'd be interested on learning how to!


I was wondering the same thing, cant find anything on it tho, hope someone knows, before THAT shit is banned too.


fuckin socialist pigs always bannin shit they know or care little to know about.

i mean what effects could it REALLY have on the body long term?

stupid man. just stupid.


----------



## zombeastie (Jun 9, 2009)

When will people learn that Salvia ain't no joke!?


----------



## marijewana (Jun 9, 2009)

lol i love shit that makes me trip, ive only done salvia once but when i did i pulled off a peice of a white picket fence and starting fighting a tree, and i was extremely happy the whole time, felt like i was floating or something =D


----------



## tbon3rl!ves (Oct 13, 2009)

my first trip wasnt too bad..i had emeril live on and took two hits and closed my eyes and whatever he was saying i thought about it and it started turning into tiles


----------



## kotten148 (Oct 13, 2009)

I have 50x in stashe away I smoked and I have to say it was the hardest I've ever tripped And I've dropped 10 hits at once when inwas younger. Crazy ass shit


----------



## Dublin Drop (Dec 17, 2009)

JtWo said:


> Never again!!! me and about 8 of my friends split the cost of 20 strength and it made me never wanna do drugs again. I'm a shroom head and this was more extreme than I thought. I had the typical psychedelic trip with a bunch of colors and the colors would pulsate like it would give you a seizure...I had a white elephant chasing me(who ended up being my friend trying to help me) a bunch of colors trying to swallow me,a whole bunch of colors flying every where, I yelled at a color for getting out of place in a color spectrum(who was also one of my friends) it was so horrible that I PULLED myself out of the trip. after I pulled myself out the trip I ran out the car and tried running away from the trip because I couldn't figure out what was real and what wasn't. LOL but my other friend who was a sitter stopped me then started fucking with me. He did some trippy ass shit with his hands which made me wanna stab him, then the trip came back, and i pulled myself out again. After that I had a body high that I didn't like(and I'm a pot head too). I thought I was crying most of the time because I hated the whole feeling, but my friends said I was laughing the whole time...so obviously I didn't have control over my emotions either. BTW I took two hits because I killed the rest of my friends cherry and my buddy packed me a new one.
> 
> Recap. I smoked salvia. had a CRAZY ass trip. Made me never wanna do drugs again and made me rethink my life. then went to burger king to get a double stacker meal.
> 
> Sorry for all the run ons. LOL.


I had an experience years ago on shrooms which made me give up taking drugs for life. A VERY spiritual experience which heightened my conciousness to the world around me. I won't go into it but suffice to say I saw a clear picture of what was REALLY going on around me and it wasn't pleasant. Alcoholics call this awareness "a moment of clarity". It is enough to sober up an Alcoholic and is seen as a divine intervention. It is a warning.This (it seems to me) was YOUR warning...heed it my friend.....


----------



## Banditt (Dec 17, 2009)

My experience with Salvia is similar to most of the posters here. It is a very strong hallucinatory high, very much like a dream. I'd say the closest thing I've had to Salvia is PCP. However, pcp gives the same type of trip as salvia but lasts for hours as opposed to minutes. 

I went into my local smoke shop to grab a pipe. The guy who owned the place was selling some salvia to another customer. After the customer left I asked him about it. He says "Oh yeah man, this stuff is the real deal, just don't do it when your driving." At the time I thought, "yeah bullshit, I doubt any legal herb is gonna be THAT strong." So I bought a gram of the 50x stuff just to give it a try. First time I smoked it I made the mistake of packing a small amount on top of some weed. It did jack shit basically. You have to take at least 2 large hits of full on salvia smoke to really get the full effect. So thinking I had been bunked, and at that point it is what I kind of expected from it, I decided I would do a big bowl pack of it and if I didn't feel anything I would toss the rest out. After I exhaled the second hit I was out of it. 10 minutes later I had come to and only had faint memories of what had happened during the trip. The most memorable part was that on the television there was a show where they were interviewing Donald Trump, and he was speaking directly to the camera. When I was tripping it seemed like he was speaking directly to me, I might have even been talking back, I dunno lol I was fucked up. 

Anyway, salvia is a good time if you can handle that type of high. Unfortunately in my circle of friends I am like the only one that really enjoys that kind of out of body experience high. So I never have anyone to do it with. If you want to see some funny shit check out the videos on youtube of people smoking salvia. Some of them are friggin hilarious, especially if you have gotten really lit off it, because you can relate to the people in the videos and the shit they are doing/saying.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 17, 2009)

My first time I felt like I was an action figure inside of a box at wal-mart or something. It was purple sticky icky "40x" The Shit freaked me out, my cell phone was on vibrate and in my pocket and started ringing. It felt and looked like my leg was exploding during the trip as I was trapped into between the two peices of plastic that they put action figures in. Apparently during this time I procceeded to take the phone out of my pocket answer it and was screaming in the phone. I thought I was just exploding in the package. Second time I tried it was pretty freaky again but pretty cool. At the time me and two other people were in my bathroom at my old apt. (where we smoked). I was standing up looking at the mirror. Took two huge rips from the bong set the bong down blew it out and then felt like someone had pinned me to the wall. I also had my lip peirced at this point in time. It felt like something was splitting me down the middle with glass from where my lip ring was touching my lip. That lasted about 20 secs, I procceeded off the wall and walked into the door that I thought was a doorway to the universe. Apparently I proceeded to yell WHY can't I go to the universe WHY won't you let me in? What did I do. Spaced out and came too.


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't get why people need to burn bowls and bowls of the stuff... I mean I wasn't like super sensitive to the stuff... needed to do it a few times before it worked, and since then I can get off fine with a small shotgun pipe, maybe loading it two or 3 times as it takes such a tiny bit at a time... and I use mainly plain leaf, sometimes with a drip of extracted leaves on. Trust me, I get full on effect... if you go any further you are not comming back.

But to come back to the negative experiences... these are what we are at our core... our outlook on things, our perception if you will. Salvia allows you to see this and then you hav ethe opportunity to reprograme yourself in that regard before your next venturing into hyperspace...


----------



## BlondeBabe420 (Dec 27, 2009)

smoked salvia twice and i do not plan on doing it again.

the first time was in a hotel room. as soon as i exhaled, circles were forming on everything in the room. i looked down and saw them on my leg. so i tried kicking them off but when i did that, the floor cracked down the middle and lava came pouring through. my friend picked up the piece and was about to hit it and i started freaking out just yelling "NO! NO! NO!" for some reason, i couldnt form any other words.

the second time, i had just smoked weed with my friends and then i hit the salvia. everything around me looked like it was being pulled downward. it was so hard to tell whether i was stuck in the trip or coming back to reailty. its just a weird, isolated feeling.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Dec 27, 2009)

^GOD DAMN!^ Seriously? Fuck that! I'm stickin' to chronic! I dont even freak like that on good dose, or caps!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 27, 2009)

ANC said:


> I don't get why people need to burn bowls and bowls of the stuff... I mean I wasn't like super sensitive to the stuff... needed to do it a few times before it worked, and since then I can get off fine with a small shotgun pipe, maybe loading it two or 3 times as it takes such a tiny bit at a time... and I use mainly plain leaf, sometimes with a drip of extracted leaves on. Trust me, I get full on effect... if you go any further you are not comming back.
> 
> But to come back to the negative experiences... these are what we are at our core... our outlook on things, our perception if you will. Salvia allows you to see this and then you hav ethe opportunity to reprograme yourself in that regard before your next venturing into hyperspace...


I feel yah ANC, just about entirely. But I do use a bong.


----------



## ANC (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah i suggest a bong too, I got leather lungs though, I can hit that little shotgun hard, and keep loading it with only minimal brain cells on duty.

Extracted a quarter gram of deemsters this afternoon, while energised on some cactus powder... can't wait for it to dry properly.

Oh yeh subtlechaos, I do suggest you stay at a distance though, this stuff is even an order of magnitude more intense than DMT, and it can come on so smoothly, you don't realise its happening...which can put you in a real spin if you try to find how you found yourself in a crazy spot with the unlikely haveing become the blatantly obvious.... finding that breadcrumbed road back to yourself.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 27, 2009)

Haha, I guess. I wouldn't say I can hit really hard but I'm respectable like!


----------



## ANC (Dec 27, 2009)

Hehe , 4 shore.

As long as people respect the plants, the plants respect them back.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 27, 2009)

Reciprocation is the key to making the world go round.


----------



## every day energy (Aug 3, 2010)

lool i guess it really depends of the person but i can't decide what x to buy any suggestions?


----------



## Luger187 (Aug 5, 2010)

my last trip on salvia...

i was sitting on my bed, in the corner of my room. my friend and gf were there babysitting. anyways, i hit a bowl from the bong and started trippin. 
what i think happened was when i turned around and saw the corner of the room, i thought it was the inside of a semi-truck trailer. like i was on the edge in the back, and facing the interior of it. i felt VERY heavy and had the oddest sensation of disney characters behind me. i remember "feeling" donald duck and mickey for sure. then they grabbed my shoulders and tried to drag me backwards. i fought them for a minute and came outta my trip.

they said i was just spinning on the bed the whole time lol


----------



## 17khgp (Aug 5, 2010)

Be very careful with this drug. I had my most powerful trip ever by a long ways. Take reality times a 1000 it seems that real. I have never dreamed or imagined I could feel such horror. My trip involved my dying and being sucked out of this universe. I saw this universe and existence as being very fragile and easily slipped out of. The real or outside universe is hell or at least it was to me.


----------



## riznotix (Aug 5, 2010)

i love salvia, to each his own though. last time i did it on a couch it like tilted back and i was flying through the sky!!


----------



## dmajors (Aug 5, 2010)

The few times i tried this i have had to smoke in the garage. Once smoked i get a "vertigo" feeling room spining and it can be tricky walking back in staight. Does not last long and seems to give a headache after


----------



## Dubious06 (Aug 6, 2010)

It might be more fun in smaller dosages. I did 60X and that was the last time I touched salvia. It had me by the balls, and it was an intense and crazy ride. Interesting drug, but not high on the fun factor for me-- at least not in 60X. Cheers.


----------



## jfa916 (Aug 6, 2010)

how much is salvia and where can you get it in ca


----------



## DragonScholarofMysteries (Aug 11, 2010)

That's what you get for being a dumbass. You started using a medicine with merely recreational use in mind (your first fuckup), and then you present your antics as if you are tellings folks something about _Salvia_. You are only telling us how stupid you were, so you should be honest enough to say so. I know folks who have tried a SINGLE GODDAMNED REGULAR LEAF, probably not even 1/60th of the active ingredient you consumed, and they discovered profound things, to include some really scary shit that was almost to scary to talk about. They were able to reflect on what they were doing and experiencing as it happened, and relate it out loud, and analyze it as it went on, gaining in life experience as a result. Compare this with your moronic escapades.

What? Do you think medicine is fun, a toy? DUMB. Cannibis, and every other plant, are NOT toys, and you deserved what you got just as if you had consumed a bottle of 60 pills of Tylenol without knowing _what_ it is or what it is _for_. You are lucky this isn't lethal or damaging at such doses, although in cases like yours I feel it should be, as it would "weed out" the population a bit. Dumbasses like you are what makes us live in a culture where important psychospiritual medicines are not legal. Your goofy story will probably be read in a court someday so as to express how "dangerous" these substances are to our country, our youth! Instead of that, I think anyone you tell this story to should beat you with a belt for 20 minutes for being stupid and on top of that bothering them with a story about it. Then you might have something "CRAZY" to talk about that makes sense, such as how crazy painful 20 minutes with a leather belt feels.


----------



## DragonScholarofMysteries (Aug 11, 2010)

JtWo said:


> Never again!!!



GOOD!!! Let it be a lesson to you!


----------



## DragonScholarofMysteries (Aug 11, 2010)

o0Loiter0o said:


> Salvia is a strange drug.


It's not a drug, it's a plant. Salvorin Alpha is a chemical. A drug is whatever chemical you take for medicinal purposes. A toy is what you play with for recreational purposes.




o0Loiter0o said:


> Recap: Definitely some shit to be careful with. Can't believe that this is legal and that that SWEET MARY JANE ISN'T!


Well, with the stupid antics of people who typically smoke Mary Jane now being witnessed with Salvia Divinorum, it won't be too long before you will have something you can believe. Treating sacred things like toys is what gets them made illegal. "I just wanna get HIGH" people should get on the top of a very HIGH mountain, then jump off. These things aren't toys, and if they were respected for what they are, specialized and non-lethal medicines for personal use in developing in a psychospiritual manner, then they would be available in all grades and varieties at your local temple and 7-ll, replete with a splendid literature and probably college courses with hands on instruction. But know, "we wanna get HIGH....." This is a tragedy, like watching a sophisticated piece of equipment being used a toilet by primitives.


----------



## DragonScholarofMysteries (Aug 11, 2010)

JtWo said:


> DAMN IT OK NO MORE SALVIA EVER!!!!


Good!! Never do it again!!!


----------



## DragonScholarofMysteries (Aug 11, 2010)

Reprogammed said:


> Honestly a lot of people I've encountered think salvia trips is all hyped up B.S., but I've done shrooms and acid and ecstacy and mixed and matched all three and nothing can match that intensity.
> 
> The only thing that's ever come close was when I took almost 3000mg of DXM and passed out when the room started changing colors and pounding in rhythm with my heart.
> It was stretched out and crazy, but at least dandelions didn't wrap me up in a big vine (courtesy 40x Salvia).


Just why do you take these things? To see what deformities your mind can go through and still come back into one piece in your life which was so mundane as to drive you to desperate acts of mental self-mutilation to escape boredom and ennui? Or was it a more meaningful reason?


----------



## DragonScholarofMysteries (Aug 11, 2010)

MrBaker said:


> Well that does sound very intense. After I did salvia for the 2nd time, and I had a nuts trip, I thought "shit I don't wanna do this anymore and I can't give this to my friends...they'll freak out."
> 
> Yeah well, 1/2 hour later I calmed down and realized it was just too intense for me and passed it along. You did the 20x like I did, and yeah its pretty ridiculous.
> 
> ...


First comment I've seen on here that seems to have come from a brain rather than an elbow!! What's ridiculous is not following your own advice. You take something that is called "20x" without even thinking of what that means? WHY do you bother to consume these things? You are looking for "fun"?


----------



## dmajors (Aug 11, 2010)

*DragonScholarofMysteries* 
Maybe what you use for "medicinal purposes" or spiritual clarity others only want to try for a good time. I use drugs as a fun recreation, I don't need to get closer to my spiritual self. I like when people share their experiences here, be it scary, fun, sad spiritual... It lets me know what to expect when i want to try it. True he probably took to much for a starter dose but it's a lesson learned. I do drugs to get high!(for the most part)


----------



## Banditt (Aug 11, 2010)

HAHA dragon you make me lol.

Preach on


----------



## DragonScholarofMysteries (Aug 11, 2010)

dmajors said:


> *DragonScholarofMysteries*
> Maybe what you use for "medicinal purposes" or spiritual clarity others only want to try for a good time. I use drugs as a fun recreation, I don't need to get closer to my spiritual self. I like when people share their experiences here, be it scary, fun, sad spiritual... It lets me know what to expect when i want to try it. True he probably took to much for a starter dose but it's a lesson learned. I do drugs to get high!(for the most part)


"AAARRGGGG"... Ok. Well, that's fine and all.... And I really DON'T like to be a firepisser about this, but.... And I would never want these substances to become illegal for any reason, to include that others use them for what I deem less than noble purposes (though I do believe fun is noble, I don't believe stupidity is). But I don't like the negative attention these dumbbutts attract to these precious plants. I really believe that if not so many people enjoyed merely getting high then these plants, albeit less popular, would be far easier to circulate to people who really NEED them to clear chakral blockages now and then, you know, people who don't want to experiment with long regimens of yoga just to "see if" it works out? These medicines are proven in the spiritual community of those who know (not the pretentious assmunches who merely want to impose their "egoless" ego onto others). It's as if the DEA or CIA were setting Salvia up by popularizing it to teenybopper squad!! I just hate to see SALVIA becoming illegal next, after they've already taken away the blessed Cannabis!!! Get's me pissed. I dearly love these plants, especially Cannabis, which is far milder and kinder than the Saturnic Salvia Divinorum, which I think might speak as harshly as I do sometimes, if I had ever experienced it for myself... and I'm not saying that I have.


----------



## DragonScholarofMysteries (Aug 11, 2010)

Banditt said:


> HAHA dragon you make me lol.
> 
> Preach on


Yeah, and someone who isn't you is probably savoring a nice hit of trichomatically rich herbal beauty right now, isn't he? I envy that bastard!! In truth, I am not as serious as I seem. I know this reality for what it is. But _while I'm in it_ I would like anus rapists to lay off the plant life on the pretense that teenage stupidity is the caused by smoking a fucking plant. It gets me mad. Watch, when they take away the guns in the last free (semi-free) country on earth, then EVERY FUCKING THING will be made illegal except what is in the manifesto. I don't really blame these kids. I blame the masses who won't stop ignoring reality. Ah shit, I've gotta stop reading these stories, but I was wanting to research Salvia, but I can only seem to run into this kind of nonsense about it. The Salvia Divinorum, DMT, and other self-conceitedly "higher-psychedelic-type" forums are too anal and are top-down controlled, so there is no way to really interact with the more mature users of those substances save kissing some mod's ass, which I won't do (rather stick a broom-stick in it and walk away). Either that or the fucking admin is "mysteriously missing for weeks now" and mods have no power to bestow privileges. But look, the bottom line is I LOVE WEED, and I don't think everyone should love it the same way I do, nor any other drug in this vast see of drugs we call life. I just don't like the negative attention drawn to these things by dimwits. Makes me jealous they have so much access and someone who isn't me doesn't!! It's like that Greek myth about the tortured soul who is parched and dying of thirst forever but the juicy grapes are just out of reach, but just add in that there is a goofy teenybopper who hates the way grapes taste when eaten along with the stem, and he's somehow magically perched up there with a whole fucking vineyard, but here I am dying in the desert (Asia is a desert when it comes to these substances, these people have NO clue and think computer games and climbing the corporate ladder are "where it's at", and think that smoking cancer sticks and drinking brain-pickling juice is the way to go, and in no way stupid, but that "Da Ma" (marijuana), well, "Big Brother" said it's bad, and so we must all look at it as bad. It's like living with ANTS over here, and I'm not in the same specie of ant!!)


----------



## dmajors (Aug 11, 2010)

DragonScholarofMysteries said:


> "AAARRGGGG"... Ok. Well, that's fine and all.... And I really DON'T like to be a firepisser about this, but.... And I would never want these substances to become illegal for any reason, to include that others use them for what I deem less than noble purposes (though I do believe fun is noble, I don't believe stupidity is). But I don't like the negative attention these dumbbutts attract to these precious plants. I really believe that if not so many people enjoyed merely getting high then these plants, albeit less popular, would be far easier to circulate to people who really NEED them to clear chakral blockages now and then, you know, people who don't want to experiment with long regimens of yoga just to "see if" it works out? These medicines are proven in the spiritual community of those who know (not the pretentious assmunches who merely want to impose their "egoless" ego onto others). It's as if the DEA or CIA were setting Salvia up by popularizing it to teenybopper squad!! I just hate to see SALVIA becoming illegal next, after they've already taken away the blessed Cannabis!!! Get's me pissed. I dearly love these plants, especially Cannabis, which is far milder and kinder than the Saturnic Salvia Divinorum, which I think might speak as harshly as I do sometimes, if I had ever experienced it for myself... and I'm not saying that I have.


 
Agreed, i hope it does not become a scheduled drug and the increased use of may get it to that point. Its a good thing that when most try it it's not the most pleasant experience or a "euphorical" high and many who use it once know its not a typical party drug. Though i am still glad i got to try it and get completly messed up barley able to walk because now i know the experience, shared it with friends, can't say i liked or disliked.


----------



## morfin56 (Aug 11, 2010)

DragonScholarofMysteries said:


> Well, with the stupid antics of people who typically smoke Mary Jane now being witnessed with Salvia Divinorum


 you've posted 6 times in a row.. wow.
you are an asshole by what i've read, a smart asshole non the less.


----------



## harout121 (Jan 1, 2013)

I had the same problem i smoked salvia 20x after 3 shots i starded to see all of my objects in thr room colored and all objets are al people im not joking i swear tammorrow im trying the salvia 10x can't wait to see what will happen


----------



## wrkinch (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't really understand why people have such bad trips on salvia.

Background: I'm a stoner, have been for years, and salvia was the first drug I tried other than weed. It was 21x according to my friend, and so I took a hit of it from his bong. He was only high from bong snaps and I was on both. We were sitting on a short stone wall in the woods.

So before I even let out the hit(which I held in for really long) it started to hit me. It kinda felt like the world just froze, like when your computer screen freezes. Then, I was in some kind of wheel spinning around me, or something like that with things spinning around me. I vividly remember the colors red and blue alternating, and I'm pretty sure I saw people from my childhood. I'm sad I don't remember it better, because I feel like my mind was trying to tell me something, like it was giving me the pieces of a puzzle and I had to figure out what it all meant.

Before I knew it, part of my vision came back to reality, with my friend in the middle and the spinning colors and people around him. I distinctly remember asking him what he was doing there, because he did not seem at all like he was part of my experience. I remembered all the sudden that I was tripping, and got a little weirded out. For a little bit I just wanted it to stop, because I was fading in and out of reality, but after a few seconds I just came to terms with it and let it be. My friend said that for the first 5 minutes I was just sitting there, rocking back and forth.

At this point I knew that I was on salvia, but I hadn't figured out yet that the trip wasn't real. I told my friend that I was talking to the universe, and I saw all the modules of nature spinning around me. It was like each law of nature was personified, trying to all tell me something at once. It was like I had the opportunity to learn everything in the universe but little time, so every part of the universe wanted to explain itself to me. As me and my friend started to walk out of the woods, I was still kind of in two different realities, and then he started talking to me about his previous trip, and I realized that everything I had just seen was in my head.

I started to really question reality, when he broke off and I waited to get picked up in front of my old elementary school. For a good minute of waiting I thought I was in kindergarten again, and my parents were coming to pick me up. I walked in circles around a tree for a good five minutes when my ride showed up. Then I had to get ready for a three hour car ride to go visit my cousins.

I don't know if it was the fact that I was really high before I did the salvia and it just transferred over, or if it was the salvia, but for the whole car ride I felt really weird, like I was still trying to figure out what the fuck just happened. I thought a lot about difference between reality and my mind. The one thing I know was different about my first trip than other peoples was that I was not scared at all. I researched it a lot before I did it and I was in a relatively good mood and high as a fucking kite. I also think that it was important that I was outside, with a lot of open space and room(although i didn't move a muscle for a good 10 minutes.

I highly recommend this drug, as long as the proper precautions are taken. I mean that you go into it with a good attitude(being high is helpful), with a good friend watching over you, and in a wide open space so you don't feel trapped or anything, preferably somewhere outdoors. I think its not only interesting to see what your mind can create when it takes over your awareness, but also that you can learn a lot from the experience you have while on this drug. That's why i really hope people do what they can to have a really good first trip, so that they can have the kind of experience I did.


----------



## dr.greenthumb0695 (Jun 24, 2013)

i smoked that stuff and I saw my life flash before my eyes and all I could hear was Biggie Smalls, ended up running head first into a wall! I won't be doing that stuff again that's for sure..


----------

